# Il fondo MFO vuole il Milan. Era associato a Investcorp



## admin (5 Luglio 2022)

Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.



Voci che si intensificheranno sotto Natale dopo i mondiali in modo da non fare mercato a gennaio


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


1) non si farà il mercato di gennaio 
2) se questi pagano tutto e cash col quarzo che Elliott vende


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


Hanno già la carta per far saltare il mercato di gennaio, questi sono veramente dei geni nel loro lavoro, va detto


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


Non salgo più sul treno.
Ci vediamo in campo.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.



A noi si interessano primariamente fondi, rabbini, banche, strozzini, agenzia delle entrate, il fisco, recupero crediti, di tutto insomma.

Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A noi si interessano primariamente fondi, rabbini, banche, strozzini, agenzia delle entrate, il fisco, recupero crediti, di tutto insomma.
> 
> Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


Per quello che sta diventando il calcio, nei club professionistici di prima serie solo i fondi hanno abbastanza potenza di fuoco per investire, o gente veramente piena di soldi (si intende dai 2-3 miliardi di dollari a salire di patrimonio personale, roba destinata a pochi eletti).
Ce ne sono pochissimi di miliardari, e ancora meno sono interessati allo sport. Ancora meno al calcio.
Tra l'altro vorrei sottolineare che certe dichiarazioni che filtrano da parigi (finita l'era dei lustrini) sembrano far presagire che dopo una decina di anni, arrivato il mondiale qatar 2022, da Doha chiuderanno i rubinetti al PSG.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quello che sta diventando il calcio, nei club professionistici di prima serie solo i fondi hanno abbastanza potenza di fuoco per investire, o gente veramente piena di soldi (si intende dai 2-3 miliardi di dollari a salire di patrimonio personale, roba destinata a pochi eletti).
> Ce ne sono pochissimi di miliardari, e ancora meno sono interessati allo sport. Ancora meno al calcio.
> Tra l'altro vorrei sottolineare che certe dichiarazioni che filtrano da parigi (finita l'era dei lustrini) sembrano far presagire che dopo una decina di anni, arrivato il mondiale qatar 2022, da Doha chiuderanno i rubinetti al PSG.



Eh, investire.

A me va bene sia un fondo che uno sfasciascarrozze, basta che abbia a cuore il Milan.

Di miliardari secondo me ce sono, e parecchi anche, è solo che chi è ricco ne vuole sempre di più e acquistare un club vuole dire spendere.

Il modello dei fondi potrebbe anche essere il futuro, ma sinceramente non mi sembra il modello che ci sta favorendo adesso.


----------



## Sam (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A noi si interessano primariamente fondi, rabbini, banche, strozzini, agenzia delle entrate, il fisco, recupero crediti, di tutto insomma.
> 
> Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


Siamo passati dal festeggiare la Champions a festeggiare il Bar Mitzvah.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, investire.
> 
> A me va bene sia un fondo che uno sfasciascarrozze, basta che abbia a cuore il Milan.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti è una questione di prospettive.
40 anni fa, con un patrimonio personale equivalente a 100 milioni di euro odierni, potevi gestire la big di turno, vincere il campionato nazionale e se ti andava bene competere pure per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie.
Quindi l'imprenditore tifoso appassionato comprava la squadra, ci bruciava una barca di soldi (pubblicizzando anche il suo business) e i tifosi sognavano.
Quel calcio purtroppo oggi è morto e sepolto, oggi o sei uno dello 0,0000001% piu ricco al mondo che per qualche motivo è tifoso di una squadra oppure ti serve un fondo, perchè di gente disposta ad assorbire da sola 100/200+ milioni di perdita annua a bilancio ne esiste pochissima (giustamente).
Ad oggi di grandi proprietari tifosi non ce ne sono, l'ultimo forse è Berlusconi al monza.
I vari sceicchi, Agnelli, Perez, Glazer, Boehly etc non spendono per passione, ma per business e guadagno personale in termini di potere.
C'è anche l'eccezione Bayern Monaco, ma li è una proprietà collettiva dei tifosi gestita dalle bandiere, non c'è il miliardario danaroso appassionato.
Gli ultimi esempi, come il Monza, li trovi appunto in provincia (vedi Vigorito o il proprietario della Salernitana, o il fu Squinzi) dove le cifre da impiegare per avere successo sono molto minori e se ti muovi con saggezza puoi pure guadagnare.


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


“Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso da evitare sul bilancio e il nero come la paura che avremo del tetto ingaggi oltre i 4,5 milioni”.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una questione di prospettive.
> 40 anni fa, con un patrimonio personale equivalente a 100 milioni di euro odierni, potevi gestire la big di turno, vincere il campionato nazionale e se ti andava bene competere pure per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie.
> Quindi l'imprenditore tifoso appassionato comprava la squadra, ci bruciava una barca di soldi (pubblicizzando anche il suo business) e i tifosi sognavano.
> Quel calcio purtroppo oggi è morto e sepolto, oggi o sei uno dello 0,0000001% piu ricco al mondo che per qualche motivo è tifoso di una squadra oppure ti serve un fondo, perchè di gente disposta ad assorbire da sola 100/200+ milioni di perdita annua a bilancio ne esiste pochissima (giustamente).
> ...



Sì certo, capisco.

Vedi, Trampe, il fatto è che il tifoso vorrebbe non passare il tempo dietro a robe finanziarie. E' ovvio che sia un aspetto determinante, ma alla fine diventa anche un qualcosa che ti allontana dalla sana passione e ti fa diventare un ragioniere e un burocrate. E' per questo che anche qui dentro discutiamo così animatamente.

Detto questo, secondo me un modello valido nel tempo sarebbe quello dell'azionariato popolare, o qualcosa in stile RM, ma purtroppo da noi è un'utopia.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì certo, capisco.
> 
> Vedi, Trampe, il fatto è che il tifoso vorrebbe non passare il tempo dietro a robe finanziarie. E' ovvio che sia un aspetto determinante, ma alla fine diventa anche un qualcosa che ti allontana dalla sana passione e ti fa diventare un ragioniere e un burocrate. E' per questo che anche qui dentro discutiamo così animatamente.
> 
> Detto questo, secondo me un modello valido nel tempo sarebbe quello dell'azionariato popolare, o qualcosa in stile RM, ma purtroppo da noi è un'utopia.


lascia fare che la gente sbava anche per la ragioneria .....
stiam messi cosi.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Luglio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Voci che si intensificheranno sotto Natale dopo i mondiali in modo da non fare mercato a gennaio


Ma figurati,a gennaio lo stesso non faremmo mercato,non lo hanno fatto a Gennaio scorso con la squadra in piena lotta scudetto e l'infermeria piena,questo fondo tornerà utile a giugno 2023.


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì certo, capisco.
> 
> Vedi, Trampe, il fatto è che il tifoso vorrebbe non passare il tempo dietro a robe finanziarie. E' ovvio che sia un aspetto determinante, ma alla fine diventa anche un qualcosa che ti allontana dalla sana passione e ti fa diventare un ragioniere e un burocrate. E' per questo che anche qui dentro discutiamo così animatamente.
> 
> Detto questo, secondo me *un modello valido nel tempo sarebbe quello dell'azionariato popolare, o qualcosa in stile RM, ma purtroppo da noi è un'utopia*.


Sono d'accordo, tra l'altro sarebbe anche un sistema democratico perchè consentirebbe al tifoso socio di esprimere indirettamente la sua opinione sulle scelte del management votando per un candidato presidente piuttosto che un altro. Il problema è che in Italia è di difficile realizzazione come la vicenda Cottarelli ha dimostrato. In quel caso, pur limitandosi a chiedere investimenti a tifosi privilegiati che di certo non faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese, ha raccolto un'inezia e il progetto è naufragato subito. 

La verità è che gli stessi tifosi che attaccano Elliott perchè non spende poi sarebbero i primi a non voler mettere anche solo 200-300 euro all'anno per diventare soci. Ho conosciuto personalmente tifosi che, pur abitando in Lombardia, saranno stati a San Siro un paio di volte in vita loro, che non hanno mai preso nè una maglia nè un gadget ufficiale attaccare la vecchia proprietà perchè "non tira fuori il grano"(cit.). 

L'unico modo per non essere dipendenti dagli umori dell'Elliott di turno o da vicende patetiche e ridicole tipo AD vs. Direttore Tecnico vs. CFO vs. Godzilla è raggiungere livelli di fatturato tali per cui un certo "budget" per il mercato scatterebbe di default. Per farlo però ci vuole lo stadio di proprietà ed un contesto nazionale che aiuti i club a crescere con i diritti tv e si tratta di due obiettivi a medio-lungo termine purtroppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A noi si interessano primariamente fondi, rabbini, banche, strozzini, agenzia delle entrate, il fisco, recupero crediti, di tutto insomma.
> 
> Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


E infatti 1 mese fa quelli con la coppa del campionato erano quelli del Lumezzane.


----------



## medjai (5 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una questione di prospettive.
> 40 anni fa, con un patrimonio personale equivalente a 100 milioni di euro odierni, potevi gestire la big di turno, vincere il campionato nazionale e se ti andava bene competere pure per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie.
> Quindi l'imprenditore tifoso appassionato comprava la squadra, ci bruciava una barca di soldi (pubblicizzando anche il suo business) e i tifosi sognavano.
> Quel calcio purtroppo oggi è morto e sepolto, oggi o sei uno dello 0,0000001% piu ricco al mondo che per qualche motivo è tifoso di una squadra oppure ti serve un fondo, perchè di gente disposta ad assorbire da sola 100/200+ milioni di perdita annua a bilancio ne esiste pochissima (giustamente).
> ...



Per la precisione, Florentino Pérez non è il propietario del Real Madrid. È una proprietà collettiva pure. Come lo è pure i Barcellona, per esempio. Florentino è stato eletto come presidente dai soci e i soldi che gestisce sono del Real Madrid e non della sua azienda (ACS). Anche se si ovviamente si sa che nel palco del Bernabéu si fanno tanti negozi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E infatti 1 mese fa quelli con la coppa del campionato erano quelli del Lumezzane.


Sicuramente non per volontà di vincere dei Singer...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non per volontà di vincere dei Singer...


E infatti i soldi per ripianare i debiti e permettere di acquistare i giocatori li ha messi Pippo Baudo. 

Se non vinci ( o lotti per farlo ) il tuo bene si svaluta e gli sponsor scappano. Lo sappiamo bene noi e anche loro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E infatti i soldi per ripianare i debiti e permettere di acquistare i giocatori li ha messi Pippo Baudo.
> 
> Se non vinci ( o lotti per farlo ) il tuo bene si svaluta e gli sponsor scappano. Lo sappiamo bene noi e anche loro.


Sisi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sisi


E un dato di fatto Jack non ti sto perculando. 
Se vogliamo fare un discorso da persone adulte è un conto se vogliamo farlo da " non ce ne coviddi" allora ok. Buttiamola sulla caciara e sull ignoranza.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E infatti 1 mese fa quelli con la coppa del campionato erano quelli del Lumezzane.



Sì, beh, grazie per l'ironia. Se hanno tanta sete di vittoria mi domando perché tutte queste manovre sul più bello, allora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


Altro giro sulla giostra? Io ho il mal di mare, basta. 


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E un dato di fatto Jack non ti sto perculando.
> Se vogliamo fare un discorso da persone adulte è un conto se vogliamo farlo da " non ce ne coviddi" allora ok. Buttiamola sulla caciara e sull ignoranza.


Che la proprietà non abbia investito per vincere è un dato di fatto, è uscito più volte dalla bocca del "presidente". 
P. S. mai visto il presidente di un club che ha appena vinto il campionato ripetere in continuazione "ma io volevo arrivare quarto" durante i festeggiamenti. Mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E un dato di fatto Jack non ti sto perculando.
> Se vogliamo fare un discorso da persone adulte è un conto se vogliamo farlo da " non ce ne coviddi" allora ok. Buttiamola sulla caciara e sull ignoranza.


A me è sembrato evidente proprio l'opposto, ovvero che si è puntato ad un contenimento dei costi e l'obiettivo primario non fosse il puntare alla vittoria. E penso che molta gente, non te evidentemente, possa vederla in questo modo.
Per la vittoria do enormi meriti a Maldini che ha un'ambizione straordinaria, a Pioli e ai ragazzi. Sicuramente non alla proprietà.

EDITATO E LASCIATO STARE LA QUESTIONE PERSONALE....che poi va a finire che veniamo bannati per cavolate


----------



## The P (5 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso da evitare sul bilancio e il nero come la paura che avremo del tetto ingaggi oltre i 4,5 milioni”.


Da stampare sulle mura di casa Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, beh, grazie per l'ironia. Se hanno tanta sete di vittoria mi domando perché tutte queste manovre sul più bello, allora.


Beh c'è da capire che le trattative sono iniziate mesi e mesi prima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Altro giro sulla giostra? Io ho il mal di mare, basta.
> 
> Che la proprietà non abbia investito per vincere è un dato di fatto, è uscito più volte dalla bocca del "presidente".
> P. S. mai visto il presidente di un club che ha appena vinto il campionato ripetere in continuazione "ma io volevo arrivare quarto" durante i festeggiamenti. Mai.


No in realtà ha detto una cosa completamente diversa, ti ha detto che la squadra PER SPESE era costruita per arrivare almeno al quarto posto ( e cita i monte ingaggi degli altri ) e considera lo scudetto un grandissimo lavoro di squadra. 

Questa cosa di Scaroni è un falso storico che va sbugiardato ogni volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me è sembrato evidente proprio l'opposto, ovvero che si è puntato ad un contenimento dei costi e l'obiettivo primario non fosse il puntare alla vittoria. E penso che molta gente, non te evidentemente, possa vederla in questo modo.
> Per la vittoria do enormi meriti a Maldini che ha un'ambizione straordinaria, a Pioli e ai ragazzi. Sicuramente non alla proprietà.
> 
> EDITATO E LASCIATO STARE LA QUESTIONE PERSONALE....che poi va a finire che veniamo bannati per cavolate


No ma io son tranquillissimo è, ti stavo rispondendo in merito alle questioni del fondo. 

E' impossibile scindere i meriti di una vittoria a mio modo di vedere perchè anche la proprietà che comunque sta a capo di tutto se non ci mettesse i picciuli a coprire i debiti non ci sarebbero neanche i soldi per andare sul mercato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma io son tranquillissimo è, ti stavo rispondendo in merito alle questioni del fondo.
> 
> E' impossibile scindere i meriti di una vittoria a mio modo di vedere perchè anche la proprietà che comunque sta a capo di tutto se non ci mettesse i picciuli a coprire i debiti non ci sarebbero neanche i soldi per andare sul mercato.


Vabbè dai ciascuno la vede a modo suo!


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh c'è da capire che le trattative sono iniziate mesi e mesi prima.



Stavamo per vincere anche anno scorso, sarebbe bastato veramente poco.

Possiamo sintetizzare tutti questi discorsi dicendo che tu ti fidi degli Elliott, io no. Piatto e semplice.

Comunque ok, ognuno ha la sua idea e si rispettano tutte le opinioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


. 


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No in realtà ha detto una cosa completamente diversa, ti ha detto che la squadra PER SPESE era costruita per arrivare almeno al quarto posto ( e cita i monte ingaggi degli altri ) e considera lo scudetto un grandissimo lavoro di squadra.
> 
> Questa cosa di Scaroni è un falso storico che va sbugiardato ogni volta.


Virgolettato di TutanScaron di settembre: "Io sono un uomo di business quindi non mi faccio né speranze né illusioni, io faccio budget. Nel nostro budget noi ci aspettiamo che il Milan arrivi almeno quarto, in Champions. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Poi certo, tutto quello che c’è di più ci fa ben contenti". 
Se l'obiettivo ritenuto congruo dalla proprietà è il quarto posto è evidente che non ritengono sia corretto chiedere un primo posto a fronte degli investimenti messi a disposizione, sbaglio? Posto che finanziariamente, da quello che ho capito, non ci sono enormi differenze tra primo e quarto posto, come invece ci sono tra quinto e quarto. Se l'obiettivo fosse stato la vittoria, a gennaio con Ibra zoppo e Rebic fantasma sarebbe arrivata una punta da alternare al povero Giroud. Comunque per carità, ognuno ha le sue opinioni, nessun problema.


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Luglio 2022)

E Arnault?


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Voci che si intensificheranno sotto Natale dopo i mondiali in modo da non fare mercato a gennaio



Intanto cominciano da ora, prendendola larga 
Sennò c'è l'alternativa, che è anche peggio... Slittamento del closing a Natale, traccheggiamenti vari nel mercato invernale, closing che salta tipo Yogurt Li e poi in primavera/estate 2023 riescono fuori questi personaggi così non compriamo nessuno neanche l'anno prossimo con la scusa del mercato condiviso.


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma io son tranquillissimo è, ti stavo rispondendo in merito alle questioni del fondo.
> 
> E' impossibile scindere i meriti di una vittoria a mio modo di vedere perchè anche la proprietà che comunque sta a capo di tutto se non ci mettesse i picciuli a coprire i debiti non ci sarebbero neanche i soldi per andare sul mercato.


Quindi se io per mia figlia pago il corso di nuoto, i costumi, la cuffia e la benzina per accompagnarla e lei vince la gara, i suoi meriti non possono essere scissi dai miei(presunti)?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi se io per mia figlia pago il corso di nuoto, i costumi, la cuffia e la benzina per accompagnarla e lei vince la gara, i suoi meriti non possono essere scissi dai miei(presunti)?


Tu l hai messa in condizione di fare il corso, se non avessi avuto i soldi per mandarla ma li avessi spesi in goleador lei non avrebbe imparato a nuotare e quindi non avrebbe vinto la gara.

merito suo ? Sicuramente, ma anche te ci hai messo del tuo. Era questo il discorso.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No in realtà ha detto una cosa completamente diversa, ti ha detto che la squadra PER SPESE era costruita per arrivare almeno al quarto posto ( e cita i monte ingaggi degli altri ) e considera lo scudetto un grandissimo lavoro di squadra.
> 
> Questa cosa di Scaroni è un falso storico che va sbugiardato ogni volta.


Da che l'ha detto più di una volta che l'obiettivo era il quarto posto (avrebbe potuto essere ancora più sincero e dire che l'obiettivo era di prendere i SOLDI della CL ma forse dicendo così sarebbe stato troppo anche per te ).
Ci sono vari virgolettati che ti posso portare senza problemi.

Abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE la proprietà. Ormai una bella parte del tifo rossonero l'ha capito.

E una delle tantissime prove di quello che scrivo e proprio quello che abbiamo fatto a gennaio.
Kjaer fuori. Tu dici che abbiamo messo dentro Kalulu perché credevamo forte in lui. Falso, falso e ancora falso.
Maldini l'ha detto chiaramente pure lui. E se vuoi ti riporto il virgolettato. Ha detto che a gennaio non si faceva nulla perché non avevamo soldi.
E inoltre non si credeva in Kalulu come sostituto di Kjaer. La prova ancora una volta viene dal campo. E stato Romagnoli quello che ha inizialmente rimpiazzato Kjaer. Dopo essersi infortunato pure lui allora e entrato Kalulu per non uscire più.
Quindi ricapitolando, a gennaio fuori Kjaer senza rimpiazzo. Fuori Ibra con Giroud obbligato a giocare sempre. Abbiamo mandato Pellegri via e chi e arrivato?
E arrivato Batistuta? Ah no. Lazetic. Certo. Ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto e il modo in cui la proprietà dimostra che vuole lottare per vincere e spendere 2 mln per Lazetic (pagato con i soldi risparmiati sul ingaggio di Pellegri e Conti...).

Che poi è la stessa voglia di vincere che ci aveva mosso a gennaio del anno prima con Mandzukic, Meite e il PRESTITO di Tomori.

Ma sto parlando solo dei mesi di gennaio... Quando potrei scrivere un tapiro su quello che è successo ogni volta in estate.

Abbiamo vinto. Grandissimo meriti a tutti i giocatori, a Puoi, a Maldini Massara e Moncada.
Ma poi basta. La proprietà non può prendersi meriti che non ha.
Ma possiamo ringraziare per avere pagato le bollette. Per avere pagato i stipendi.


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


Troppo poco drama sulla cessione, almeno un terzo capitolo ce l'hanno in cantiere sicuro i ragazzi della produzione


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: per credere all’indolore closing tra il fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer e la società d’investimenti RedBird di Gerry Cardinale c’è tempo fino a settembre, dopo il mercato, mentre filtra dagli Usa il persistente interesse per il Milan del fondo di private equity MFO Partners, associato nei mesi scorsi all’operazione del fondo arabo Investcorp: era prima dell’avvento di RedBird.


per me ci sono alte probabiolità che con uccello rosso salti tutto

ma lo dico e lo penso da qualche tempo non c'entra questa notizia


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu l hai messa in condizione di fare il corso, se non avessi avuto i soldi per mandarla ma li avessi spesi in goleador lei non avrebbe imparato a nuotare e quindi non avrebbe vinto la gara.
> 
> merito suo ? Sicuramente, ma anche te ci hai messo del tuo. Era questo il discorso.


No. Io ho fatto il minimo che un genitore dovrebbe fare, e cioè far praticare sport ai figli, così come Elliott ha fatto il minimo indispensabile per mantenere un suo asset. Dal quale, peraltro, ha avuto/ha/avrà un ritorno.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu l hai messa in condizione di fare il corso, se non avessi avuto i soldi per mandarla ma li avessi spesi in goleador lei non avrebbe imparato a nuotare e quindi non avrebbe vinto la gara.
> 
> merito suo ? Sicuramente, ma anche te ci hai messo del tuo. Era questo il discorso.


Confronto che non e scelto bene (lo so che non sei stato tu a proporlo) perché il genitore non ha l'obbligo di portare la figlia a fare sport. Sarebbe un dovere morale... Ma purtroppo non lo fanno tutti. E chi non lo fa non e "penalizzato"... Sono i figli ad esserlo.
Elliott invece è tenuto a pagare se non vuole portare i libri al tribunale. Non ha altra scelta.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Confronto che non e scelto bene (lo so che non sei stato tu a proporlo) perché il genitore non ha l'obbligo di portare la figlia a fare sport. Sarebbe un dovere morale... Ma purtroppo non lo fanno tutti. E chi non lo fa non e "penalizzato"... Sono i figli ad esserlo.
> Elliott invece è tenuto a pagare se non vuole portare i libri al tribunale. Non ha altra scelta.


altre squadre hanno fatto prestiti in carico alla società. Elliott ha ripianato di tasca sua. Altri hanno venduto giocatori. Elliot poteva vendere giocatori. Non l'ha fatto. Non era obbligato...


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> altre squadre hanno fatto prestiti in carico alla società. Elliott ha ripianato di tasca sua. Altri hanno venduto giocatori. Elliot poteva vendere giocatori. Non l'ha fatto. Non era obbligato...


E stata una scelta fatta in base alla vendita.
Certo che potevano fare debiti. Ma poi la cifra della vendita sarebbe stata minore rispetto ad adesso.
Alla fine NON CAMBIA NULLA.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E stata una scelta fatta in base alla vendita.
> Certo che potevano fare debiti. Ma poi la cifra della vendita sarebbe stata minore rispetto ad adesso.
> Alla fine NON CAMBIA NULLA.


convieni che è stata una scelta non era obbligato. Cambia cambia, perche cosi abbiamo ottenuto risultati sportivi e non hanno pesato sul club, senza urlare che non serve


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> convieni che è stata una scelta non era obbligato. Cambia cambia, perche cosi abbiamo ottenuto risultati sportivi e non hanno pesato sul club, senza urlare che non serve


Se facevi 100 mln di debiti non cambiava nulla a livello sportivo.
E invece di vendere a 1.3 mld vendevi a 1.2 mld

Non cambiava nulla.


----------



## Mika (5 Luglio 2022)

Ho una domanda da farvi, agli esperti. Come fa un fondo a volere il Milan ora che a Settembre passiamo a Redbird?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho una domanda da farvi, agli esperti. Come fa un fondo a volere il Milan ora che a Settembre passiamo a Redbird?


siamo sicuri che Gerry ce la faccia?


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> siamo sicuri che Gerry ce la faccia?


Non saprei.
Strano che non si è ancora parlato di "caparra"


----------



## Mika (5 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> siamo sicuri che Gerry ce la faccia?


Si, anche perché i soldi glie li ha prestati Elliot. Quindi i Soldi appena Elliot glie li da lui prende il 70% del Milan e poi gli e li restituisce a rate. E' un vendor loan, un pagamento a rate.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A noi si interessano primariamente fondi, rabbini, banche, strozzini, agenzia delle entrate, il fisco, recupero crediti, di tutto insomma.
> 
> Di tutto tranne chi vuole vincere.


DOVE ERI QUANDO SI FESTEGGIAVA LO SCUDETTO? (cit.)
sei un troll ? un'infiltrato? 
Osanna e gloria eterna a idiott


----------

